

Report accuses BT of supplying backdoors for GCHQ and NSA - detcader
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2013/121613-report-accuses-bt-of-supplying-276975.html

======
ds9
Essentially what is claimed is that BT supplies combined modem/routers to
subscribers, they are closed to configuration by the subscribers, and
trojaned. Further (according to the claims), the firmware will look into your
home LAN if you let it.

[Edit 0, corrected this par.] The smart thing to do, of course is interpose
your own trustworthy router with firewall and your own settings on the LAN
side of any ISP equipment. This would at least keep the ISP out of your LAN if
you otherwise practice good security. (Also maybe demand a pure modem, or
bridge mode on a combined unit, tho these changes even if obtained would not
really prevent the ISP filtering or spying.)

None of this will stop any messing about on the ISP side, but there are other
means of trying to foil wiretapping, MITM or impersonation attacks.

Edit 1: OK, this is probably a waste of time but I'll update to acknowledge
(a) BT says this report is "a conspiracy theory" and others say the 30.x
subnet is widely used for innocuous purposes (b) the allegations, while they
point to real possibilities, are undermined by the "researchers"' super-cheezy
style and overblown hype in their PDF.

